# 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi guys , hoping you guys can clear this up for me. i been reading bust cant get a clear answer.
What is the difference between both 2.8 24V VR6 engine and 3.2 24V R32 engine apart from the capacity differences.
Are the cylinder heads the same ?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (2DR16VT)*

Nope.
mechanical differences:
intake manifold
t-body
cyl head
fuel rail
crank
pistons
Block ( in reference to the head bolt holes{ m11 2.8v, m10 3.2})
oilcooler
engine covers
bore
stroke

mechanical Similarities

exhaust manis
all sensors
fuel injectors
all timimg componets
valve cover
all seals/gaskets
oil pan
all accessories
motor motor mounts
valves
cams
springs
retainers
All in regards to the MK4 3.2


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (Dubbed95)*

Fuel injectors and the valves are different.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (need_a_VR6)*








right


----------



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (Dubbed95)*

How about the piston rods. Are they any different?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (mygolf3)*

Rods are the same for 12v and all 24v.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (need_a_VR6)*

H.W. question:
How about rod length in a 3.6L Paul?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (RipCity Euros)*

Good question, no idea. Those motors are out of my tax bracket.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (need_a_VR6)*

See i think you are lying. You have been waaaay too quiet with what you have been cooking up








Atleast i hope so


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.8 24V VR6 eninge vs 3.2 24V R32 engine (RipCity Euros)*

If I had a 3.6 someone would have already squawked.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

Old thread, but whats the exact oil capacity of the 3.2L? The 2.8L BDF holds 5.8 quarts per the manual.

I'm looking for a new dip stick and the one for the 2.8L BDF is 
$30 PN#: 022 115 607 D
The one for the automatic BDF 2.8L is 
$25 PN#: 022 115 607 J
And the one for the 3.2l is 
$19 PN#: 022 115 607 AA

What's the difference? I'm sure that the oil capacity is close to the same.


----------

